# Is this coop adequate?



## moongazer (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't have the hens yet as I'm still doing research. I plan to have 3 hens and I'm willing to pay for a well made quality coop and run. This coop is approx 29 " wide and 55 inches long. The run is approx 55" by 58". It is made of red cedar and welded wire. This is all I can afford and it is expensive.

My question: Is this adequate to house 3 hens? They will not be free range. I included a picture with a person to give a better idea of its size.

I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks


----------



## TerryH (Jun 20, 2016)

Generally accepted guidelines are 4 sq.ft. per chicken for the coop and 10 sq.ft. per chicken for the run. Using those guidelines that coop would only work for 2. I would strongly suggest that you try to build something for yourself and forego the pre-fab coops. Your dollar will go much farther if you build your own.


----------



## moongazer (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome moongazer and Terry!

That little coop is small, and you could make the whole thing work if you put a pen around it so they can be out daily. But that coop is really cute.


----------



## moongazer (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks Seminolewind. Appreciate the info.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What I'm re reading is that you haven't purchased anything yet. I have a completely encloses pen for 3 of my chickens that is 8 x 12 feet. I have another pen for 3 other chickens that is a 16 x 16 foot pen. I could probably add chickens to that one. I agree with Terry. Those little coops are real cute, but not very practical unless it opened into a larger pen.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like a deluxe battery cage .


----------



## moongazer (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks again. I'm not going to buy the coop. I'm going to have a coop built.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look at the whole picture, not just price. Too tight can cause the birds to behave badly. Too tight makes it a nightmare for you to do any maintenance. 

Stand back and look to see where feed and water would go? Where would the nest boxes go? For every bit of space those items take up that's more space removed from the birds. 

Good thinking on getting three. If anything should happen to one you won't be left with a single lonely bird and chickens are very social and want the company of their own.


----------



## moongazer (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you robin416!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had hubby make me one of those cute little coops. It was 4 X 8 and it was raised so the chickens had space underneath. There was no way I could leave chickens in there except if I was gone for a whole day or two. The worst thing about it is that I've bumped my head on it a hundred times to the point that I moved the birds out of it and I'm taking it down. It was either that or burn it.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

this may be something you would like, good for 5-6 (because you need to plan for more  ) You can buy either the plans or a kit with all the hardware all you need is to get the lumber cut and assemble  Oh and welcome!

http://www.thegardencoop.com/


----------

